# Erste 3D-Webseite Online



## WhackShit007 (4. Juli 2010)

Die Unity3D Engine welche auf der GDC 2010 vorgestellt wurde war eigentlich
 für Onlinegames gedacht. Aufwändige Spiele lassen sich auf diese Weise über
 den Browser spielen(An sich noch nichts neues). Der Vorteil solcher Spiele ist
 dass der eigene PC kaum Rechenkraft benötigt da alles vom Server ausgeht.

siehe:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ak78JCWA4&feature=player_embedded#!

Basierend auf der gleichen Engine wurde es nun auch ermöglicht, 
3D- Webseiten zu erstellen. Mithilfe der benötigten Hardware können also
 dreidimensionale Webinhalte erstellt werden. Sieht etwa so die baldige
 Zukunft des Internets aus? In einem ersten Beispiel ist es möglich durch
 einen Raum zu laufen und sich verschiedene (fiktive) Newstafeln anzuschauen.

Youtube-Video:YouTube - First News Website in Real 3D is Online
zur Seite:Future Engines


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mal auf die Website geschaut und die überzeugt mich nicht...
Bis jetzt ist das noch viel zu träge, aber mal sehen was da noch kommt.
Vor alem könnten sie auf der Website wenigstens richtige Einträge schreiben und nicht nur so einen erfundenen bullsh**


----------



## devon (4. Juli 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal auf die Website geschaut und die überzeugt mich nicht...
> Bis jetzt ist das noch viel zu träge, aber mal sehen was da noch kommt.
> Vor alem könnten sie auf der Website wenigstens richtige Einträge schreiben und nicht nur so einen erfundenen bullsh**



Wo is die seite bitte Träge die is doch absolut butterweich flüssig.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2010)

Naja sorry aber nur für ne 3D Website installier ich mir keinen komischen Player den ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Hardrunner (4. Juli 2010)

also die seite is noch sehr verbuggt..
man kann sogar ganz frei rumlaufen manchmal und in bodenlose stürzen


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Juli 2010)

Und die Aufmachung is grausam


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2010)

Was is denn mit Interstellar Marines? Das is doch auch en 3D-Shooter mit diesem Player der im Browser läuft...

Und ich finds ziemlich bescheiden dass man im ganzen Netbook/Tablet/Smartphone Hype anfängt solche Webseiten zu entwickeln^^

(An den Aussagen und Systemen von "Einer von vielen" und "devon" sieht ma ja welche HW erforderlich is um die Seite flüssig anzuzeigen )


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juli 2010)

Im "3DNetz" gabs schon vor ich glaube 10 Jahren 3D-Homepages/Webseiten.

3DNetz, der 3DChat mit 3DHomepages in dem 3DInternetportal basierend auf der Activeworldstechnologie.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Juli 2010)

Das laggt bei mir wie sau 
Trotz meiner Konfig + DSL 6K
Naja, Dreckswebsite!


----------



## frEnzy (5. Juli 2010)

Wozu soll das gut sein? Es macht die Seite nur unübersichtlicher und sie ist nicht mehr so gut zu gebrauchen. Für mich (zumindest bei dem Beispiel) ganz klar: Ein Schritt vor und zwei wieder zurück.


----------



## Finsk (5. Juli 2010)

Soll das wirklich ne 3D-Website sein?

Kann ich getrost drauf verzichten 

Bei mir laggt zwar nix, aber ich finds unbrauchbar...


----------



## HalifaxX (5. Juli 2010)

ich finde es unnötig :/ 
und unübersichtlich

 da ist ja wasser hinter den anzeigen xDD
nur schade das man nicht schwimmen kann sondern einfach nur ins leere abstürtzt


----------



## moe (5. Juli 2010)

wer braucht denn sowas? komplett unübersichtlich.


----------



## Biosman (5. Juli 2010)

Sagen wir es mal so:

Es ist immerhin ein guter anfang!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (5. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> (An den Aussagen und Systemen von "Einer von vielen" und "devon" sieht ma ja welche HW erforderlich is um die Seite flüssig anzuzeigen )





> Wo is die seite bitte Träge die is doch absolut butterweich flüssig.



Sorry, da hab ich mich ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt. Natürlich läuft es auch bei mir butterweich und flüssig, aber mir sagt es einfach nicht zu, wenn ich erst zu einem Artikel "laufen", "schweben" oder was auch immer muss. Das dauert irgendwie viel zu lang und das ist mir zu träge.
Ich mags lieber wie jetzt, wo ich auf nen Link klicke und der Artikel ist da


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Das laggt bei mir wie sau


 
bei mir das selbe


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (6. Juli 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> bei mir das selbe


Gehört zwar nicht ihr rein,aber aus reiner Neugier bist du mit diesem Namen bei Partypoker angemeldet?!


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja sorry aber nur für ne 3D Website installier ich mir keinen komischen Player den ich nicht kenne.



Dito. 

Und bei DSL Light werden die Ladezeiten enorm sein.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (6. Juli 2010)

Braucht noch kein Mensch.Aber das Internet war ja am Anfang auch kein Renner.
Nach einiger Zeit wird es sich aber durchsetzen.


----------



## Mandycapy (8. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja sorry aber nur für ne 3D Website installier ich mir keinen komischen Player den ich nicht kenne.



Du kennst Unity 3D nicht? oh man


----------



## Mandycapy (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute Das ist ja auch eine Alpha Version (noch keine Beta Version).

Und Egal ob sie (noch) langweilig ist und Bugs hat.

Es ist der erste Schritt ins 3D Web und das ist GEIL!


Cyberspace 2.0 du kannst kommen


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finds nicht geil.
Eher unnötig, überflüssig.


----------



## feldspat (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finds auf jeden Fall interessant.
Ob es sich ins Positive entwickelt oder nicht, bleibt abzuwarten.
Aber interessant ist es allemal...


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2010)

Mandycapy schrieb:


> Du kennst Unity 3D nicht? oh man



Nee?! Sollte ich das?!


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

Kannt ich auchnet aber er is net schädlich^^ Hab ihn mir neulich für Interstellar Marines installiert.


----------



## emperator (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, besser eine übersichtliche 2D Seite als sowas. Als Techdemo zwar ganz nett, aber für den praktischen Einsatz nicht gut geeignet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2010)

nicht schlecht und tolle Infos auf der Seite. Super Flüssig bei mir.


----------

